# On-Q Pain catheter for post-op pain



## diann (Sep 8, 2010)

In the ASC facility, if the surgeon is doing a hernia repair and he puts an On-Q pain catheter on the patient for post-op pain.  Can I code for this?  I'm being told I should use either CPT 62318 or 62319 but the OP report doesn't state that it is going into an epidural or subarachnoid space in the spine.  Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Diann Do Bran CPC, CPC-H


----------

